# Most Underrated Rapper.



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

My Choice is from the duo Twiztid, the one and only mutiple man Jamie Madrox aka Mr Bones XD.

Talk about everything that makes a rapper great and Madrox has it. Work ethic, 5 star delivery and lyrics. His lyrical ability lets allows him to cross over into any rap genre and not lose a step creatively. From the Home Sweet Home Album with the House of Krazees or to Independents day album with Monoxide. He always stays on top of his game on and is just constantly evolving and getting better.

I smoke too many cigarettes and get high too much
Don't work enough 
Shit is too rough
I could give a fuck less if the whole world blow up
Or what gang signs niggas throw up
I'm too fed up to keep my head up
So I let it drag 
Can't afford a belt so my pants sag.
Everybody seems to be a fag or a lesbian
But what the fuck happened is what I'm questioning
The president is prejudice against you and me
Then he'd be taking half our money and he chilling tax free
And if you ask me that's another smack in the face
We need to burn the White House and piss in his face
And every judge should do a minimum of twenty to life
If they can dish it they can take it, tell me that ain't right
And every cop should be beat like Rodney King
Non stop from the summer till it turn to spring.
Shove a doughnut in their mouth and a badge in their ass
Because the pigs don't get no class 
They get their wigs spilt


----------



## Luke Kane (Jun 9, 2008)

Jadakiss hands down. Ive been fucking with the L.O.X since elementary school and Iv'e never heard anything short of alright if not crack music from jada. My son goes in I'm just waiting for everyone else to realize it


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

i know how you feel lol poor madrox will probably never get the respect he deserves from the general public from his association with Psychopathic Records and Insane Clown Posse. People hear that and they just instantly brush him off as another gimmick rapper but hes above that and could easily up one any artist in the commercial inudstry i


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

Kiss is sick.. as far as underrated...i'll say san quinn..

"Where you wanna go, (huh?) 
What you wanna do? (huh?) 
We can talk it out, 
Or nigga we can shoot. 
You think it&#8217;s cute, 
It get ugly as a sharkbite 
All that slick shit, bitch you better talk right 
I hug the block nigga all day and all night 
My weed is all purple, my crack is all white 
Some niggas poppin pills, some niggas takin tonys, 
Some niggas really real, some niggas really phony, 

I&#8217;m on your helmet homie, 
Melt it like it&#8217;s grilled cheese, 
Police on the high speed 
Real niggas never freeze 
Cop keys goin roca for roca 
Go to war back and forth, 
Losing soldier for soldier 
So every real nigga need protection, 
A playa raw, like the grocery store meat section (meat section) 
Want me to lighten up? 
Or tempt these brighten chucks? 
Go through Taliban style 
And you getting tightened up"

a little too gangster for my taste, but his delivery and swag make him on my top list..

and for underground.. krumbz is pretty dope if you like wordplay

"ayo, no one likes me cuz i stalk bitches and act violent...
so fucking rugged my own reflection ducks when i walk by it..
i'm spiteful..i'll do shit to you that you wouldn't believe...
like chop down every tree on the earth just to make it harder for you to breathe"

every line in his music delivers..too bad he gets like no recognition..peep his cd on cdbaby.com/krumbz..


----------



## AphexTwin (Jun 9, 2008)

I say this a lot but it has to be Big L. I can't believe he doesn't get more of a mention when it comes to rap music. I think he is the best and most underrated rapper and I don't know why you don't hear that much about him. Fair enough, there's going to be other guys out there who also deserve more of a mention than they get. But I think Big L should be named in any top rapper list out there but he doesn't appear in most of them. I think L is quite similar to Biggie. Neither had loads of albums, fairly similar style, both killed at a young age and their first albums were both quite uncommercial, compared to a lot of other rap, and their second were a little more flamboyant. We hear about Biggie all the time but never really about Big L.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

AphexTwin said:


> I say this a lot but it has to be Big L. I can't believe he doesn't get more of a mention when it comes to rap music. I think he is the best and most underrated rapper and I don't know why you don't hear that much about him. Fair enough, there's going to be other guys out there who also deserve more of a mention than they get. But I think Big L should be named in any top rapper list out there but he doesn't appear in most of them. I think L is quite similar to Biggie. Neither had loads of albums, fairly similar style, both killed at a young age and their first albums were both quite uncommercial, compared to a lot of other rap, and their second were a little more flamboyant. We hear about Biggie all the time but never really about Big L.


yea i definitely agree with you.. 

"Fuckin punk, you ain't a leader.. what? Nobody followed you
You was never shit, your mother shoulda swallowed you"

^that line always killed me
and i'm gonna add canibus to the list


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 9, 2008)

wow canibus is severely underrated. Big L i dont agree cause if you go onto most of the Greatest Rapper threads youll see Big L over and over and over and over and over


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 9, 2008)

Crumbles said:


> wow canibus is severely underrated. Big L i dont agree cause if you go onto most of the Greatest Rapper threads youll see Big L over and over and over and over and over


big l i think has that "post-mortem" fame..so it's coo to be a big l fan cuz all the hip-hop heads like him..dude had talent no doubt though.. but yea i'ma stand by canibus, san quinn, messy marv..and i'll throw in sly boogy..he's got a g-funk/lyrical vibe to him that i believe deserves more recognition than he gets


----------



## Yeah (Jun 9, 2008)

San Quinn is cool. I'd say Outkast is the most underrated. Their first albums were and still are HOT. They usually are passed over when it comes to rap.

Nappy Roots, watermelon chicken and gritz was sick. Everyone forgot about them.


----------

